# Stupid song!!!



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay I have had the song Ice Cream Paint Job by Dourrough stuck in my head forever. What are some songs you get stuck in your heads?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ha i have Tim McGraws - Nothin' To Die For 
song stuck in my head. they play it on the radio on the local country station everyday at least 50x a day i swear! ha 

oh well.. its a good song!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

i know that is so annoying


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have eminen and manson stuck in my head, now.


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

one time by justin bieber. they played it at least 5 times this morning on much music.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i got the song called rockin the beer gut stuck in my head its halirious


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> i got the song called rockin the beer gut stuck in my head its halirious


trailer choir haha i love that song.


----------



## Princess (Jul 15, 2009)

Reflection,and Bingo.


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

*GRANDPA-Justin Moore
=great song*


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

00BS said:


> *GRANDPA-Justin Moore
> =great song*


There used to be a video on youtube of him doing that song. It was like a year ago, but it got taken off. I havnt been able to find it since so i just gave up on it. Where can i listen to it?


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

I always have through the never stuck(metallica) in my head, to me its not a bad thing


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> There used to be a video on youtube of him doing that song. It was like a year ago, but it got taken off. I havnt been able to find it since so i just gave up on it. Where can i listen to it?


i have it on my myspace but i found it on myspace music i just typed in justing moore and found it. it wasnt on his page tho


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> There used to be a video on youtube of him doing that song. It was like a year ago, but it got taken off. I havnt been able to find it since so i just gave up on it. Where can i listen to it?


It's on youtube now, I just looked it up!!


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

clean on the inside cream on the outside, ice ice ice cream paint job clean clean on the inside cream on the outside.


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

love story by taylor swift, it gets played all of the time around hear. i hear it every time i drive and i dont like her songs.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah but Taylor Swift to me is... well you know... I'm not really listening so much as watching. :eyebrows:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Small town USA, and goin out with my boots on. Goods songs


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> There used to be a video on youtube of him doing that song. It was like a year ago, but it got taken off. I havnt been able to find it since so i just gave up on it. Where can i listen to it?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZXQLe5NAJ4


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

HuntinChic said:


> It's on youtube now, I just looked it up!!





00BS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZXQLe5NAJ4


Yepp I looked it up earlier today, thanks! His other songs the good ol' american way and backwoods are really really good too


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Every country song gets in my head normally the last one ond the radio after I get out the car is stuck in my head
Justin Moore, back that thing up


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have that acapela lolipop song stuck in my head from those new dell advertisments. :frusty:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Rollin like a big shot chevy tuned up like a nascar pit stop ha.....no i laughed so hard when i heard taylor swifts new song "street thug"


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Yepp I looked it up earlier today, thanks! His other songs the good ol' american way and backwoods are really really good too


yea everyone of his songs so far is good 
listen to how i got to be this way too


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

i have this song called "beer for my horses" by Toby Kieth stuck in my head,


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

Its a business doin pleasure with you by tim mcgraw. Its a good song, so thats okay.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

mama tried by merle haggard. ive known it since i was younger but i watched that movie the strangers the other day and it was in it.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

decent movie


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

There is this old song called Yes! We have no bananna and i hear it every day at work its funny but in my head


----------

